# Very hard to start



## doggone (Nov 24, 2010)

:waving:hello
2.5 litre 2004 x-trail...replaced cam and crank sensor and still will only start on first revolution of engine? Seems to loose ignition fire if it does not start immeidiatly...possibly?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check your spark plugs.


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

A mechanic buddy of mine told my that Nissan's have notoriously flaky ignition sensors.


----------

